# Odd chuck



## EOD1959 (Nov 21, 2012)

This chuck was on the Atlas/Craftsman lathe I bought two weeks ago.
Does any out there know who made it only has a number stamped on it. E 0361.


----------



## HSS (Nov 21, 2012)

Now thats different. It looks like you turn the back plate to adjust the jaws. Cool


----------



## joe_m (Nov 21, 2012)

The design is identical to one of my woodworking chucks - a scroll chuck like the oneway talon or (my) barracuda chuck.


----------



## dieseldriver47 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I'm still learning this machinist stuff, but I'm sure I have one of those chucks, too. It came with an early 12" Craftsman metal lathe. I'm still trying to find a dataplate with no luck, but I am sure mine is from the mid or early 1930's. My chuck has a hole in the body that is similar to the holes in the edge of the scroll. From what I see, you stick a Tommy bar in the single body hole and a Tommy bar in the appropriate hole in the scroll and move the bars in opposite directions to loosen or tighten the jaws. Could it be a Sherline chuck? My lathe has some differences that I first thought were repairs or adaptations, as they are not on any of the early Craftsmans that are pictured on lathe websites. But these differences are on some drawings and pictures of early Atlas 10" lathes. jrh


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 23, 2012)

I have one thay were made by cusman for Sears. You don't even want to know what thay want for a set of jaws.:nono: I bought an 8" 2 pice jaw 3 jaw chuck with back plate from Shars for alot less.:rofl:


----------



## griz11 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the same chuck and all it says on it is Craftsman d125


----------



## outsider347 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the same chuck. No ID on mine either


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya it is a scroll chuck and I would hang onto it myself. I think scroll chucks usually cost a bit more than regular keyed chucks. I like that chuck myself it is a dandy, you did good.


----------



## EOD1959 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gentlemen, Thank you for the info.

Dennis


----------

